# Clean your white walls with magic eraser?



## blackonblack (Oct 31, 2007)

Read it works well somewhere but I don't wanna ruin my whites.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack_@Apr 7 2008, 02:51 PM~10356649
> *Read it works well somewhere but I don't wanna ruin my whites.
> *


That shit works for EVERYTHING! I got 3 kids which means the back seat of my Cadillac looks like shit...used those things and works faster and better than ANY cleaner I have tried. I would use it on the whites with no problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

ive always used SOS pads on the WWs never had no problems cheap too


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Apr 7 2008, 02:09 PM~10356797
> *ive always used SOS pads on the WWs never had no problems cheap too
> *


 :werd:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WOULD THAT WORK ON LEATHER INTERIOR


----------



## blackonblack (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 7 2008, 03:04 PM~10357297
> *WOULD THAT WORK ON LEATHER INTERIOR
> *


Good question I'd like to know too....

Thanks guys I'm gonna try em on the WW's.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whats a magic eraser?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Apr 7 2008, 03:09 PM~10356797
> *ive always used SOS pads on the WWs never had no problems cheap too
> *


x2


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 8 2008, 06:35 AM~10362535
> *whats a magic eraser?
> *


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I HEAR FROM PEOPLE THAT IT REALLY WORKS ON LEATHER BUT HAVENT TRYED IT YET


----------



## 915eLcHuCo1951 (Aug 23, 2007)

SOS pads work everytime :thumbsup:


----------



## 869caddy (Apr 16, 2007)

guys try wesley's bleach white sold at auto parts spray and then get a flat rock 
and scrub the ww and trust me that shit works i got the cleanest ww in chicago


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 869caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 07:43 PM~10385765
> *guys try wesley's bleach white sold at auto parts spray and then get a flat rock
> and scrub the ww and trust me that shit works i got the cleanest ww in chicago
> *


*Innovative  *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

YES , MAGIC ERASER IS GREAT FOR WHITEWALLS!!!
I have used it on my lowrider bikes, and Its known in the lowrider bike community for cleaning whitewalls. it works BETTER THAN BLEACHWHITE!

trust me, better yet, try it! you will be happy you did. just be sure and read the instructions, its too easy. they made my 15 yr. old bike tires look like new in minutes.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

lol, I sound like I work for them, but seriously, they are the shit. I havent used them on leather, but I wouldnt doubt it if they work. 

I think they make these things with crack, they are that good! 
true there not the cheapest things, but hey, there worth it. they also have knock off brands of these things. I used some wal-mart brand ones and they worked pretty good, but the real magic erasers are the best. I always have them ready for show prep for my bike.


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack_@Apr 7 2008, 12:51 PM~10356649
> *Read it works well somewhere but I don't wanna ruin my whites.
> *


I personally use westleys bleachwhite, but if your that broke I'll personally pay pal your ass the 7 bucks to buy a box and try it out.


----------



## blackonblack (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 10 2008, 09:45 PM~10387543
> *I personally use westleys bleachwhite, but if your that broke I'll personally pay pal your ass the 7 bucks to buy a box and try it out.
> *


lol ummm....thanks praise...I think  

K that magic eraser really works. Looks like I get max 2 tires out of 1 bar. Either that or my whites were mad dirty. $2.99 for 2 bars here in Toronto...
Looks like it's Costco time.


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack_@Apr 11 2008, 03:44 AM~10388908
> *lol ummm....thanks praise...I think
> 
> K that magic eraser really works. Looks like I get max 2 tires out of 1 bar. Either that or my whites were mad dirty. $2.99 for 2 bars here in Toronto...
> ...


sorry, didn't mean anything by it. Just seemed like a smart ass comment needed to be made at the time.


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, they work great, but you will go through em quick. I used damn near one for each tire, they crumble apart like pencil erasers; do that every weekend and it ads up, those things aren't cheap but they get the job done.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 7 2008, 04:04 PM~10357297
> *WOULD THAT WORK ON LEATHER INTERIOR
> *


YES! My lady used it on my leather seats...kids beat the hell out of them... didnt remember the grey was that light :wow: Try it. I have done everything but my carpet and headliner with it.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Apr 7 2008, 03:09 PM~10356797
> *ive always used SOS pads on the WWs never had no problems cheap too
> *


I think that SOS pads work the best.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I always used white wall cleaner, you just have to scrub it, hose off and scrub ith water or carwash to make sure you get all the cleaner off.

that magic eraser is cool but I would always test it out first, have seen it take some paints off walls.


----------



## chet milner (Feb 25, 2007)

i do maintenance and we clean damn near everything with magic erasers. those things save work. i would definatly use them on your ww or leather or vinyl or glass... you get the idea


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Used one today to clean the white walls. Worked good but did not remove scuffs and disappeared after one tire. For those who used sos pads, did you use the ones with blue soap in them?


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

for the money and lack of durability that you get out of the erasers I don't use them on tires. use westleys whitewall bleach. I let them soak a few minutes before I wash my car and can take the biggest scurr off with a micro fiber cloth after a few minutes...... just my .02


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 12 2008, 10:32 PM~10402539
> *Used one today to clean the white walls. Worked good but did not remove scuffs and disappeared after on tire. For those who used sos pads, did you use the ones with blue soap in them?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 12 2008, 11:32 PM~10402539
> *Used one today to clean the white walls. Worked good but did not remove scuffs and disappeared after one tire. For those who used sos pads, did you use the ones with blue soap in them?
> *


Yes.

Make sure you put them in your wash bucket after you wash your car.I find that the soap in the SOS pads seem to kill the car wash soap.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

well my whitewalls were pretty dirty this past sunday, so instead of buying some expensive tire foam, or scrubbing with a magic eraser i went up in my bathroom and took out some SCRUBBIN BUBBLES TOILET CLEANER, this bitch had my white walls clean as a motherfucker after i sprayed it on and brushed lightly to loosen up some dirt. 
just another idea for everybody
now im going to continue to use it for both purposes now and save me some money


----------



## blackonblack (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm gonna try the SOS pads now and compare the two. I think the magic eraser may not be coarse enough to do a 'great' job. 
Scrubbin bubbles? Hmmm...w rth a try too.

What about tire wet? Is there a specific brand for ww's or will any tire wet do?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack_@Apr 21 2008, 01:45 PM~10466787
> *I'm gonna try the SOS pads now and compare the two. I think the magic eraser may not be coarse enough to do a 'great' job.
> Scrubbin bubbles? Hmmm...w rth a try too.
> 
> ...


i use armor all (the gel not foam) ,its the best shit ive ever used. just make sure u apply it with something clean or itll turn ur whitewalls dirty again


----------



## blackonblack (Oct 31, 2007)

thx lo!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

no problem helpin fellow riders


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Find a red brick and break the corner off works well


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i used some clorox today. it worked better than the scrubbing bubbles did. but this is during the washing of my car. not a everyday touch up like a sos pad would be used for


----------



## blackonblack (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 21 2008, 06:42 PM~10469779
> *i use armor all (the gel not foam) ,its the best shit ive ever used. just make sure u apply it with something clean or itll turn ur whitewalls dirty again
> *


Aside from the applicator it comes with, what's another good applicator? I wonder if I can buy more of those armor all applicators...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack_@Apr 30 2008, 12:03 PM~10541138
> *Aside from the applicator it comes with, what's another good applicator? I wonder if I can buy more of those armor all applicators...
> *


i got some applicators from advanced auto right next to where all there wheel shit is, its like a little foam thing with a plastic side that u can hold. it was only a dollar somethin so it was worth it


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

I'VE SEEN GUY'S USE OVEN CLEANER ON WW


----------



## blackonblack (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 30 2008, 11:01 AM~10541721
> *i got some applicators from advanced auto right next to where all there wheel shit is, its like a little foam thing with a plastic side that u can hold. it was only a dollar somethin so it was worth it
> *


Advanced auto right huh? Well I'm dealing with 'Canadian Tire' up here lol. I'll check for some tho. Thx again.

Oven cleaner? yikes.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

I use wesleys. Some of these may work but I'm not putting clorox or oven cleaner anywhere near my wheels. Remember we want tire and wheel safe.


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@May 5 2008, 07:15 PM~10583186
> *I use wesleys. Some of these may work but I'm not putting clorox or oven cleaner anywhere near my wheels. Remember we want tire and wheel safe.
> *


S O S :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@May 5 2008, 09:15 PM~10583186
> *I use wesleys. Some of these may work but I'm not putting clorox or oven cleaner anywhere near my wheels. Remember we want tire and wheel safe.
> *


i was hesitant at first with the clorox, so i tried em on another set i had layin around. realistically any wheel/tire cleaner isnt suppose to sit on your rims very long. 
what i do to avoid bad shit is get the rims and tires wet, then spray the shit on a towel and whipe the dirt off. verses some people who just directly spray it on.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

can you clean the whole tire with the blue sos pads or will it mess up the black


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@May 7 2008, 11:59 AM~10599825
> *can you clean the whole tire with the blue sos pads or will it mess up the black
> *


only clean the WW, prerinse all 4 tires the whole tire, soak the pad with water lightly scrub the WW do this on each tire and when last is complete rinse off , wash the rest of the tires with just soap and water as you wash your car


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anybody have a home remedy or any recomendations for brightening the WW on OG 520’s? I know you can paint them with white wall paint, but I was wondering if there was an easier way of going about this. I never was very good about coloring in the lines! :biggrin:


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT

So how does this magic marker stuff work on OG 5.20.... does this stuff get the old dinginess off the WW?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gus D_@May 17 2008, 09:26 PM~10678842
> *TTT
> 
> So how does this magic marker stuff work on OG 5.20.... does this stuff get the old dinginess off the WW?
> *


I would use multiple applications of bleach white, scrub the hell out of them, do the same with sos pads. If its not good enough, then paint them.


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 17 2008, 09:37 PM~10678886
> *I would use multiple applications of bleach white, scrub the hell out of them, do the same with sos pads.  If its not good enough, then paint them.
> *


Thanks for the heads up! I appreciate it! :biggrin:


----------

